# Finding a Peltier Waterblock and Cold Plate



## Slash.irl (Dec 24, 2007)

Anyone know where I could find a waterblock that would allow for the fitting of a peltier or one with a peltier pre-installed, no where in Europe seems to have them. Also locating cold plate would be useful too.

Have an LGA-775 Socket, and would be looking for a 320W-450W Peltier

Thanks!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.coolitsystems.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=28
http://dangerden.com/store/home.php?cat=9


----------



## staly24 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey,
I was also searching cold plate for medical instruments.
while googling i found one site.

http://www.riversidemachine.com/cold_plates_heat_sinks.html

Visit this site and hopefully your search will come to end


Thanks,
Staly


----------

